
This Ridiculous Gun Was Made to Shoot 100 Birds at Once - vezycash
http://gizmodo.com/this-ridiculous-gun-was-made-to-shoot-100-birds-at-once-1733331843
======
anngrant
Personally, I've never been a great fan of shooting birds. I use birds for
another purpose - mental delight. I love bird watching with burning passion.
I've just purchased a great set of smart hd binos here
[https://www.atncorp.com/smart-hd-binocular](https://www.atncorp.com/smart-hd-
binocular) , so now I can enjoy birding more:)

